# ISO of Fish Wellington.



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2007)

Speaking of Wellington. 

The posts about beef Wellington remind me of the question I had. A while ago I made salmon Wellington. Everybody loved it, except me. The recipe cold for leeks and onion to be included. I hate cooked onions, not that I am a big fan of the raw ones either. Does anybody have some different recipe or suggestions? What to replace it with. I did it without and it is just too dry.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of Wellington.
> 
> The posts about beef Wellington remind me of the question I had. A while ago I made salmon Wellington. Everybody loved it, except me. The recipe cold for leeks and onion to be included. I hate cooked onions, not that I am a big fan of the raw ones either. Does anybody have some different recipe or suggestions? What to replace it with. I did it without and it is just too dry.


 
Cut a pocket in the salmon and fill it with cream cheese & chives. Wrap it up in puff pastry & bake. 

Another idea is to fill it with mushrooms Duxelle or creamed spinach & pine nuts. Just a thought.

I recall Emeril making one huge piece of salmon wrapped in puff pastry, and he carved out fish scales in the dough/pastry. Looked very impressive. You might try a search on Food Network.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2007)

That' s interesting. I like mushroom idea. But Not sure about the taste combination. For some reason in my head mushrooms go really well with meat, but not with fish. I should try this. 

Thank you.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> That' s interesting. I like mushroom idea. But Not sure about the taste combination. For some reason in my head mushrooms go really well with meat, but not with fish. I should try this.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Give it a go - play around w the idea. You could add some chopped/slivered almonds to the cream cheese/chive mixture.

Or, you could serve the mushroom duxelles on the side with creamed spinach.

Mushroom Duxelles


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2007)

Cream cheese isn't going to work. Can't have dairy stuff. Couldn't find Emeril's recipe on Food network. It must have been old. ThougH, I think I remember it too.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2007)

Any other ideas?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sun-Dried Tomato Pesto?* 

*Basil Pesto?*


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2007)

No pesto for me, can't stand the taste of it, I do like sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

What do you, people think of mushroom - fish combination? To me it sounds odd. Am I wrong? Do you think it's going to taste ok?

Also Amy, where did you find that picture?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

Need to keep this on the top, maybe somebody would respond.


----------



## cjs (Dec 18, 2007)

How about some sauteed fennel?

sauteed red pepper strips maybe mixed with some sliced kalamatas?

a layer of sauteed spinach and tarragon? (you can't have dairy or I'd suggest goat cheese with the spinach or boursin, or...)

sauteed carrots and ginger?

some ideas to think about... 

sauteed cabbage and corn?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

No can't have any dairy. 
Isn't fennel in onion family? 

Any opinion on the mushroom?


----------



## cjs (Dec 18, 2007)

"Isn't fennel in onion family?" - I don't think so.

hmmm, how about a gremolata (parsley, lemon zest and garlic)mixed with minced mushrooms? Oh, I'd like that with a salmon wellington.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

I get the feeling I'm going to have to taste this. 

Of course, unless somebody have done this in the past and has TNT recipe for me.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

Blanched &* Buttered* *Asparagus.*

That's my last suggestion. I'm running out of colors. 

Oops, I forgot no dairy. Omit the butter & use lemon juice/chicken broth s&p.

How about a side of Greek Lemon Roasted Potatoes?

Greek Lemon Roasted Potatoes


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually I went back to Food TV and founf Emeril's recipe. Was not really something I'd like or even care to try. Just wondering where did that pictue go Amy posted? Maybe I can try to use fake cream cheese.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 28, 2007)

This a lobster wellington and you would need to find an alternate to the butter but it looked good on tv.
Ready Steady Cook

Standard mushrooms and salmon don't do anything for me personally.  Maybe those long and skinny mushrooms (oyster?), just not the earthy varieties. A champignon would be okay.  Pineapple and tomato go very well with salmon as well.

How do you go with puff pastry if you aren't going to mix meat and dairy?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 28, 2007)

You've got mail. 

Another option is spinach.

Salmon Wellington


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, I hate my computer. I just typed this message and then I lost everything.

Ok try it again.

I end up making salmon and using mushrooms, just like in the meat recipe. It end up being pretty nice combination in spite or is it despite my worries. The only thing I over baked it. I baked for about 25-30 minutes, but 15-20 minutes would have been enough. Also I did not do a very good job with scales. Oh, well, there is always next time.

Ok, how do I add a picture here?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 29, 2007)

Hm, that did not work. Try again.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 30, 2007)

Well it looks good from your photo Charlie.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 30, 2007)

Way to go Charlie! It looks beautiful!!! Your guests must have been impressed. Thanks for sharing the pic with us. I have Wellington envy. 

What did you serve to go with & did you make the scales with a spoon or knife? Will you share your recipe? TIA


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2007)

There was whole bunch of appetisers, for the diner itself we had brisket.
And as far as scales, I actualy cut them separatly and glued with the egg wash on the top of the layer of the dough. I should have make layers of scales overlap verticaly and horozontaly, but I was in such hurry that I forgot to do it verticaly, that is why you see those horizontal lines.

Thank you.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 30, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> No pesto for me, can't stand the taste of it, I do like sun dried tomatoes.


 

finally someone like me. i hate the taste and the mess it makes.  tastes like tomatos are old.

do like sun dried though. 

i made a pork loin with the pesto and thought it tasted nasty but my guests loved it. everything it touched was a red oily stain.

babe


----------

